# High Beta no fetal pole... could use some hope



## countrybound (Jun 28, 2007)

I went in for an ultrasound yesterday. I should have been around 6w 3d. A ges sac, and yoke sac was found but no fetal pole.

They said I looked to be exactly six weeks (so to them measuring on time). But they are concerned because my BETA level was 30,000. They said by 10,000 I should see a heartbeat. I asked if there were any cases that after 30,000 if a heartbeat occured. My Dr. said "not often". She scheduled me for another ultrasound for Thursday. That way there are plenty of days for growth and a heartbeat.

After doing a lot of reading on the internet, I am now scared I will miscarry. I've come along a lot of sites saying "10,000 for heartbeat". Now I just wait. If you have a story about something like this... please feel free to leave it. Hearing others positive stories is about the only thing that makes me feel better as I sit and wait for these days to pass.


----------



## mommyfied (Jun 25, 2007)

Check out the site misdiagnosedmiscarriage.com. The founder of the site had to turn down a D&C twice before finally seeing her baby on the u/s. I don't know much about beta numbers, but I hope the doctor is wrong! I always thought 6 weeks was on the early side for seeing the heartbeat. Maybe your beta numbers are just higher than average.







:


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

Huge hugs to you. Read Jen's blog B4M in hope and healing thread.

Take care







s!


----------

